# Any JKD school near Tacoma, WA.?



## Cowboy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm looking for a JKD or Kenpo school near Tacoma, Washington. I live in Milton, near Tacoma, Federal Way,Puyallup.

Thanks
Cowboy


----------



## Blindside (Aug 6, 2012)

Chris Clarke is in Federal Way, thought this may be the least informative website on the web:
http://www.nwkali.com/NW_KALI/Home.html

For Kenpo, Asa Rainey is located somewhere down there, forum member Josh Oakley recently started with him.


----------

